# Splicing diswasher flexible ribbed plastic drain line



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Can a short length of copper pipe go into the rubber coupling (or into the ribbed hose) and be held in place with a hose clamp? (Depends on what sizes you can get) Then get a length of hose and more hose clamps to connect the other end of the short copper pipe to whatever you are connecting to.

Do not add "a couple of feet" to the drain line. This may overload the little pump inside the dishwasher.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

i dont like the coupling due to food build up. can you run a longer hose, chk with maker


----------



## dmwhite509 (Apr 30, 2010)

My main concern with any type of splice (coupling) is that since the inside of the ribbed plastic drain hose is also ribbed, I don't think a smooth exterior coupling will keep the water from running around the spiral. I think I need a new hose, or some kind of coupling that actually threads into the spiral inside the plastic line. Problem is I don't know if that kind of splice part exists.

The total length of the drain line is under 10 feet, which the LG book says is OK.


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

go to home center and purchase drain line in size needed from roll stock


----------

